# Time for a Stihl 051AV ressurection!



## ScotO (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a huge pile of parts saws, mostly a mix of Stihl stuff from the 70's/80's.  We were at a local salvage yard that my neighbor owns the other morn ing looking for some metal for a project (hearth-related, we'll save that for another post) when I stumbled across two Stihl chainsaws in a pile of stuff.  My heart paced quickly (I'm a sucker for the old magnesium Stihls!) as I dug them out, and I was elated to find one of them to be a Stihl 510 cutoff saw.  I have a box of 051AV stuff in the shed but the case and cylinder is bad in my parts box.  This saw has an excellent case, and the carb, muffler, clutch looked great too.  The other saw was an 015AV (tophandle model) which was the predecessor to the MS192 saws, and it too had tons of great parts.  So I asked what he wanted for them, he laughed and said get out of here, take them!!  When I got home and stripped them down, I was really happy to find out that both had excellent piston/cylinder/crank assemblies, and the 510 has electronic ignition and is pretty much like new inside!  So I will be ressurecting that old 89cc 051AV, building a ported muffler, match porting the intake/exhaust, and maybe even media blast/powdercoat that whole saw!  The 051 and 510 are almost totally interchangeable.  Just what I needed, more parts for the tool shed stash.... :roll:


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 1, 2012)

Just finished a junkyard run for parts for my heavy-hauler myself.  These things always seem to take up my whole day!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 1, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Just finished a junkyard run for parts for my heavy-hauler myself.  These things always seem to take up my whole day!


yes it does!!  I may end up being on the show "Hoarders" sometime in the near future!!


----------



## Eater309 (Mar 8, 2012)

Scotty Overkill,
You seem to be knowledgeable about Stihl chain saws.  I've been looking at buying a new Stihl but I'm having trouble finding the models as advertised on their web site.
I'm looking for a MS 180 190 or 250 that has a quick chain adjust with the new translucent fuel and oil tanks.  I would really like to get a 291 C-BEQ but have been todl that they aren't available in the united states. Have you heard of this?  I tried to get Stihl to reply to my email but haven't had any luck.  Do you have any advice or anyone else here at Hearth.com
Thanks


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 8, 2012)

speaking on the terms of hoarders, everytime i watch that show i find something else to throw away.


----------



## charly (Mar 8, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> I have a huge pile of parts saws, mostly a mix of Stihl stuff from the 70's/80's.  We were at a local salvage yard that my neighbor owns the other morn ing looking for some metal for a project (hearth-related, we'll save that for another post) when I stumbled across two Stihl chainsaws in a pile of stuff.  My heart paced quickly (I'm a sucker for the old magnesium Stihls!) as I dug them out, and I was elated to find one of them to be a Stihl 510 cutoff saw.  I have a box of 051AV stuff in the shed but the case and cylinder is bad in my parts box.  This saw has an excellent case, and the carb, muffler, clutch looked great too.  The other saw was an 015AV (tophandle model) which was the predecessor to the MS192 saws, and it too had tons of great parts.  So I asked what he wanted for them, he laughed and said get out of here, take them!!  When I got home and stripped them down, I was really happy to find out that both had excellent piston/cylinder/crank assemblies, and the 510 has electronic ignition and is pretty much like new inside!  So I will be ressurecting that old 89cc 051AV, building a ported muffler, match porting the intake/exhaust, and maybe even media blast/powdercoat that whole saw!  The 051 and 510 are almost totally interchangeable.  Just what I needed, more parts for the tool shed stash.... :roll:


 Nice find Scott. I use to have an 051 AVE which I ran 404 chain on a 21" bar. I had the saw during my tree service days. Let me tell you that set up was great for bucking up trunk wood, one powerful cutting saw. Wasn't even working hard. Those saws were built!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 8, 2012)

ffeJ said:
			
		

> Scotty Overkill,
> You seem to be knowledgeable about Stihl chain saws.  I've been looking at buying a new Stihl but I'm having trouble finding the models as advertised on their web site.
> I'm looking for a MS 180 190 or 250 that has a quick chain adjust with the new translucent fuel and oil tanks.  I would really like to get a 291 C-BEQ but have been todl that they aren't available in the united states. Have you heard of this?  I tried to get Stihl to reply to my email but haven't had any luck.  Do you have any advice or anyone else here at Hearth.com
> Thanks


I looked that saw up on the Stihl USA website and found this link:  http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS291cbeq.html  Not sure who told you they are not available but according to this page you can find them, enter your zip code in the search box in the lower right hand corner and it will bring up your local dealers.  I am pretty knoweledgeable on the older stuff, not really up to date on all the newer stuff but nonetheless I was wondering why you were fixated on that model?  There are many nice MS290's out there, check on Craigslist or even ebay.  Watch your local classifieds too.  The MS290 Farmboss is a great entry level firewood saw, that will run an 18 to 20" bar through most stuff.  if you insist on the 291C-BEQ, do some looking on google.  You should be able to find more information there..


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 8, 2012)

xclimber said:
			
		

> Scotty Overkill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is a 051 90cc?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 8, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> xclimber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.  89cc, actually.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 8, 2012)

xclimber said:
			
		

> Nice find Scott. I use to have an 051 AVE which I ran 404 chain on a 21" bar. I had the saw during my tree service days. Let me tell you that set up was great for bucking up trunk wood, one powerful cutting saw. Wasn't even working hard. Those saws were built!


yes they are built to last, that's why I like them!  My 075AV is basically the same saw chassis as the 051 with a larger piston/cylinder (58mm) giving it 111cc displacement.  The 075's were the same weight, but more horsepower.  Plus the 075's have automatic/manual oiler combo, which is nice for big rounds!!  Sure these saws are heavier, and don't rev as high as the new saws on the market  But everything about them (the looks, sound, feel) can't be matched by the modern saws if you ask me.  Even the old emblem (like I have in my avatar) is better than the new one!!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 8, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> speaking on the terms of hoarders, everytime i watch that show i find something else to throw away.


Greythorn, I'm right there with you!  I was just out in my barn the other day, and contemplating a trip to the dump.......with my cousin's dump trailer.  Looking like it's time to start cleaning that barn out, I can really use the space......


----------



## smokinj (Mar 9, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> I have a huge pile of parts saws, mostly a mix of Stihl stuff from the 70's/80's.  We were at a local salvage yard that my neighbor owns the other morn ing looking for some metal for a project (hearth-related, we'll save that for another post) when I stumbled across two Stihl chainsaws in a pile of stuff.  My heart paced quickly (I'm a sucker for the old magnesium Stihls!) as I dug them out, and I was elated to find one of them to be a Stihl 510 cutoff saw.  I have a box of 051AV stuff in the shed but the case and cylinder is bad in my parts box.  This saw has an excellent case, and the carb, muffler, clutch looked great too.  The other saw was an 015AV (tophandle model) which was the predecessor to the MS192 saws, and it too had tons of great parts.  So I asked what he wanted for them, he laughed and said get out of here, take them!!  When I got home and stripped them down, I was really happy to find out that both had excellent piston/cylinder/crank assemblies, and the 510 has electronic ignition and is pretty much like new inside!  So I will be ressurecting that old 89cc 051AV, building a ported muffler, match porting the intake/exhaust, and maybe even media blast/powdercoat that whole saw!  The 051 and 510 are almost totally interchangeable.  Just what I needed, more parts for the tool shed stash.... :roll:




Great score any pic's?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 9, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Great score any pic's?


I'll get some this weekend.  I plan on starting the overhaul either tomorrow morning or Sunday.  I gotta tell ya, IT AIN'T PRETTY!!  But it will be a runner when it's done!!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 9, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen some come back from the dead. Its amazing what some soap and water can do. (In wife's dish washer)  ;-)


----------



## Jags (Mar 9, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> (In wife's dish washer)  ;-)



Ya know how to turn an old dish washer in to a snow thrower?  Buy her a shovel!

<<<ducks and runs>


----------



## ScotO (Mar 9, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I have seen some come back from the dead. Its amazing what some soap and water can do. (In wife's dish washer)  ;-)


I've done some crazy chit to pi$$ her off before, that one there?  NO WAY!! 




			
				Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EEK....both you guys are trying to get me killed


----------



## smokinj (Mar 9, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it! But shes smarter than I'am!  :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Mar 9, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really wash it by hand first so it goes in clean to start with.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally got the old 051 torn down last evening.  Sitting in a kerosene bath right now, honing the cylinder today and putting the bottom end back together this evening.  The bottom end is in great condition, top end is too.  One ring was frozen in the piston but no scuffing or scoring.  Installing new rings so that don't matter anyway....


----------



## Jags (Mar 14, 2012)

As you put this back together, do you use any type of assembly lube?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 14, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> As you put this back together, do you use any type of assembly lube?


jags I use a real light lithium grease on the rotating parts (a WEE little bit) and just a touch of lite machine oil in the cylinder.


----------



## Jags (Mar 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wondered.  I have heard of people actually using a very small amount of 2 stroke for assembly.  I personally have never rebuilt a chainsaw, so was wondering.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 14, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Scotty Overkill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would work too.  Anything to take that second or two of dry contact away...


----------



## ScotO (Mar 16, 2012)

Almost ready to put the ol' girl back together..still waiting on a new oil pump drive gear and f!ull wrap handlebar mounts, and a couple other odds and ends.  Still have to port the cylinder and open up the exhaust too.  All parts are cleans and awaiting reassembly!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 17, 2012)

jist finished with the cylinder, intake, and exhaust porting. Also cleaned the casting webs out of the piston ports. One step closer.....here's some pics.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 17, 2012)

Got the bottom end together......tomorrow the carburetor gets the attention, maybe even get the muffler opened up and dual ported.  Hopefully this time next weekend it'll be slingin' oil and burning eardrums


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks great Scotty.

Zap


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 18, 2012)

Scotty, any chance of a short video of that 051 in action?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 18, 2012)

Mm, you bet.  As soon as I get it done I'll do that.  Hopefully by this coming weekend.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2012)

Rebuilt the carburetor today, also decided to leave the muffler outlet stock for now as I want to get this thing assembled and tested so I'll do the muffler dual porting modification in a week or so.  I think the Bosch spark trigger is bad (most likely the reason the original owner pitched the saw out to begin with) so I'm watching for one of them.  Hoping to have her going by Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 5, 2012)

After a PITA getting the ignition parts gathered up for this beast, I finally got it all back together and fired it up tonight.  Lots of power!!  Still got some fine tuning to do, the saw seems to 'hunt' at full throttle, may put another carburetor on it to see if it makes a difference.  The carburetor on the saw now is from the 510 cutoff saw, not sure but it may be a little different than the 051 chainsaw carb.  Here's some pics, I'll do a video when I get it tuned right and something to cut with it.




here's a pic with the 36" bar.  Gotta get a new full chizz chain for it tomorrow.


a pic of the big 051AV beside one of my 015 limbers with a 14" bar.  Looks like a toy beside the big one!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 6, 2012)

SO, the 051av looks great. I stopped by our local stihl dealer yesterday so I could see how that 090 ran, the guy had a big smile on his face but he had some big trees to drop an he only had the 41 inch bar on it which turned out to small. He did get the tree down (big ole maple) but pinched the bar.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Apr 6, 2012)

zap said:


> SO, the 051av looks great. I stopped by our local stihl dealer yesterday so I could see how that 090 ran, the guy had a big smile on his face but he had some big trees to drop an he only had the 41 inch bar on it which turned out to small. He did get the tree down (big ole maple) but pinched the bar.
> 
> zap


I hate it when that happens!  I'm going up to the local saw shop to see about a chain for the 36" bar and to see if he has a line on something a little bigger.  Hoping to find something between 41" to 60".  Just to "have"....


----------



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I hate it when that happens! I'm going up to the local saw shop to see about a chain for the 36" bar and to see if he has a line on something a little bigger. Hoping to find something between 41" to 60". Just to "have"....


 Grab your billfold and ankles!


----------



## ScotO (Apr 6, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Grab your billfold and ankles!


That's about exactly right, SmokinJ!


----------



## ScotO (Apr 6, 2012)

well I got a chain made up for the beast today at the local saw shop (he only had the Oregon LPX chain, no Stihl Oilomatic, had to settle for second best ), and I figured out the 'hunting' problem I had at full throttle. Just as I suspected, the carburetor I used on my build was out of a cutoff saw, so it was GOVERNED. Which would not allow the RPM's that I needed for the saw. I did a modification to the governor and it tuned up nicely! Also wrapped the full-wrap handlebar with some cushioning tape. I MAY take an hour or two tomorrow morning and make the custom muffler I so desperately want for the saw, that will free up some more power too. I will be heading over to my cousin's OWB woodpile tomorrow (he's got some big ol' logs in that pile) to seat the new rings and break that saw in right. I'll do a video and post it on here tomorrow.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 7, 2012)

Well as promised here is the break-in video.  Not the best quality (I'm no producer/movie star), but as you can see and hear, the saw runs pretty good.

=


----------



## ScotO (Apr 7, 2012)

Ended up noodling all those logs.  Would have filmed it but too hard to keep everything right in front of the camera (not to mention keeping my phone propped up on a log to film it)...


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 7, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Well as promised here is the break-in video. Not the best quality (I'm no producer/movie star), but as you can see and hear, the saw runs pretty good.


 
Like a surgeon, what bugs are you talking about?

zap


----------



## ScotO (Apr 7, 2012)

zap said:


> Like a surgeon, what bugs are you talking about?
> 
> zap


actually the saw is pretty much spot-on.  I do have to turn the idle screw down just a tad, it wants to stutter the chain a little when you sit it down, so that's not a big deal.  And I still didn't get the muffler built for it yet.  I really need to dress that bar.  Just threw it on the other day to get the chain made for it, the rails are in need of dressing.  That saw runs like a bear, not high RPM's but lots of torque.  Once the muffler is done, it will free it up even more.  I had a big smile on my face running that thing today.  Can't wait to get the 075AV rebuilt, that will have to wait til fall.  I have an 041AV to build for a guy and another 041AV Super to build for myself as a back-up saw, and I will SILENTLY be watching for that elusive 090......


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 8, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> , and I will SILENTLY be watching for that elusive 090......


 
Am I the only one who puts on the war paint and camo while surfing eBay?


----------



## ScotO (Apr 8, 2012)

You're not alone, MM.......LOL......


----------



## Thistle (Apr 8, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm sure we've all seen this one, hmm?  

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290663847718&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=42157990621

Just a TAD BIT PRICEY  But it is a nice rig!!


----------



## Thistle (Apr 8, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm sure we've all seen this one, hmm?
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290663847718&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=42157990621
> 
> Just a TAD BIT PRICEY But it is a nice rig!!


 
Jeez that'll still be on there when I retire in 15 yrs.With their fees for relisting items every 30 days that dont sell,he should just about break even if someone buys it in 2027. Although if you have something listed both Auction & slightly higher at Buy It Now in same ad,they now only charge you once it finally sells.Buy It Now only they still have a renewal fee whether its 5,7,10 days (minimum of 40 cents extra) or 30.Those Final Value fees & now PayPal even taking a cut of the money you're paid for shipping costs are a killer.Thats why anything of size I try to sell on CL first.Most of the time between ebay & paypal you lose between 9 & 12% total depending on monetary value of item.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Apr 10, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I have an 041AV to build for a guy and another 041AV Super to build for myself as a back-up saw, and I will SILENTLY be watching for that elusive 090......


 

Nice Job Scotty. Ever do any muffler mod's on an 041? I am tempted to do this on mine but have found that most say the returns are minimal because the original design is very good. What is your experience?


----------



## ScotO (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I modded the muffler on one of my 041AV Supers and it seems to breath a little better (not to mention it sounds like a wild animal). The key is to NOT make the muffler port bigger than the exhaust port on the jug.  You want it slightly smaller than the jug exhaust port because you need a little backpressure for the saw to run properly.  Make the port too big and it'll run like a turd.  I'll take pics of my modded 041 muffler this evening if I get a chance.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Apr 10, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yes, I modded the muffler on one of my 041AV Supers and it seems to breath a little better (not to mention it sounds like a wild animal). The key is to NOT make the muffler port bigger than the exhaust port on the jug. You want it slightly smaller than the jug exhaust port because you need a little backpressure for the saw to run properly. Make the port too big and it'll run like a turd. I'll take pics of my modded 041 muffler this evening if I get a chance.


 


Thanks for the advice, I will check it out.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 10, 2012)

I will say one thing, the older saws (no matter what manufacturer) weren't as restricted as the newer saws are, so you don't get quite the performance gain on an old saw as you would on a newer saw when doing a muffler mod.  That's not to say that you can't make them breath better, but you do a muffler port job on a newer saw and if done properly it can make quite a difference.   One things for sure, it sure makes ANY saw sound better!


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Apr 10, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I will say one thing, the older saws (no matter what manufacturer) weren't as restricted as the newer saws are, so you don't get quite the performance gain on an old saw as you would on a newer saw when doing a muffler mod. That's not to say that you can't make them breath better, but you do a muffler port job on a newer saw and if done properly it can make quite a difference. One things for sure, it sure makes ANY saw sound better!


 

That pretty much mirrors what I found through researching as well. Planning to measure current muffler opening and port opening and compare. If it's 85 or 90% I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 10, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Well as promised here is the break-in video. Not the best quality (I'm no producer/movie star), but as you can see and hear, the saw runs pretty good.
> 
> =




Is that wood really light or are you just a beast?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 10, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Well as promised here is the break-in video. Not the best quality (I'm no producer/movie star), but as you can see and hear, the saw runs pretty good.
> 
> =




Bad habit with that foot! Love the saw.......


----------



## ScotO (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol.  It was 'green' red maple.....and a brand new Oregon LPX full chisel chain....


----------



## Mo Par (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice saw!  I've got one of those also.  I've been wanting to try it on my Alaskan Mill.  I used it for firewood when I was younger, they are a beast but they'll go through some wood.

John


----------

